# Question



## Fattire (Feb 19, 2003)

What is the state income tax rate in ND?

Thanks


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Fat Tire - that's good beer.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Found this on the ND state website:

Legislation enacted during 2001 moved North Dakota income tax away from a percentage of the federal income tax liability, replacing it with one that is based on a series of tax brackets. The new tax brackets range from 2.1% (under $27,050 single, or $45,200 married) to 5.54% (on income over $297,350). Under the new law, this is the primary method taxpayers will use when determining their state income tax obligations


----------



## Fattire (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info,

If I make it up to hunt next year to hunt with some new friends in the Dickinson area I will be bringing several case of fat tire and if you guys are around maybe come by for some cocktails of all kinds.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Fat tire:

I used to live in Denver, good to see Colorado represented on this site. After Miller bought them the taste never seemed to be the same as the earlier version. However, with that said, hard to find a better beer, anywhere :beer:


----------



## Fattire (Feb 19, 2003)

They have not been bought by miller they have a distributing agreement with bud, bud has a plant in Fort Collins, but they are still New Belgium Brewery and owned by the guys who started it. The beer is brewed at the NBB not at the Bud plant another false rumor.

#1 rule of hunting

Put gun in case then drink a case.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Fat Tire, I stand aptly corrected  !


----------



## Fattire (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a buddy who belongs to a club in I think los banos, I might come out next year and chekc it out.

I lived in walnut creek for a while.

What part of the state are you in,


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Fat tire:

I live in Folsom (you are familiar with the Johnny Cash song - Folsom prison blues), which is a suburb east of Sacramento. As far as coming out here to hunt, save your money and make a trip to No.Dak. I quit hunting out here, totally turned off by refuge hunting with the slobs. I make an annual pilgrimage to No.Dak. and hunt the prairie, nothing better.

Where do you live in Colorado?


----------

